# Goose calls



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I am looking for a new goose call to carry this year. I am fairly experienced at calling and was thinking of a short reed acrylic call. Any suggestions? I hunt both open water and fields.



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

in my 30 years of hunting geese for the money get a faulks number100 goose... it a long reed ...easy to use... i have or had every goose call you can think of.... i have call in tons of geese with it ....and its only $15 .00.... the only thing with the new short reeds is you have to hold your mouth just right or you sound like crap it takes a long time to learn them ...if you have some one to teach you that would be better


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i just went with a zinks pc 1 in polycarb, it is a short reed and fairly easy to learn.


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not experienced, but I have a BuckGardner Canada Hammer II. Bought it because my buddy has one, and it came with an instructional CD.

It is short reed and acryllic. Works for me.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

hey silver i dont have the years first does but he make a great point. i have several high dollar calls and they break fast and sound good. but the the days im not consentrating on my calling i might as well be blowing a party horn. i still carry the first call every given to me.. buck gardners canadian hammer. freaking calls sounds good no matter what and its $20.00. good luck


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I have heard the same from a couple other people, so it sounds like I will be going with one of the two that you suggested. Good luck this year!

SB


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a canada hammer II years ago. Totally hated it. I don't say that I am a good caller, but man did that thing suck IMO. Maybe it was just the call. Maybe it was me (it was my first goose call). Either way, it ended up taking a swim in the river (after being shot at )


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Olt 800 first choice and a Big River Long Honker second.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i have a tim grounds half breed that is about 12 years old but boy is it a good call. its hard to learn to blow but when you figure it out it sounds really good. on them windy days it can cut through the wind at them real good. i dont goose hunt much any more but i still practice with it just in case that day comes i need it.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

i have one call in mind and its the lmc inferno. best call on the market. its extremly easy to blow.


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Go with windyhill game calls. Made locally. Im no expert at calling but im good and i was hunting a mosquito refuge blind. I called multiple flocks off others guys. It was a bit tough to get use to for me but once you get they are amazing. I hunt with the windy hill guys and they are a very nice family and well respected. www.windyhillgamecalls.com they make all types of calls goose, duck, deer, turkey. Best call ive ever blown and they come pre-tuned.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

don't call me the best caller in the world by any means but I've been getting the job done for years with a PS OLT goose flute,just like the way it breaks and I can really draw out a comeback call and get a good growl out of it.Just my two pennies.


----------

